
Show HN: Gardening with the ESP8266 - BionicCactus - robocollab
https://github.com/samsonmking/BionicCactus
======
pewdiepotpie
when the wheel is being re-invented, it should be cheaper better easier.

[https://www.fullbloomhydroponics.net/hydroponic-
systems/](https://www.fullbloomhydroponics.net/hydroponic-systems/)

[https://www.instructables.com/id/Hyduino-Automated-
Hydroponi...](https://www.instructables.com/id/Hyduino-Automated-Hydroponics-
with-an-Arduino/)

